# Five Blondes



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

A blind man enters a Ladies Bar by mistake. He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a drink. After sitting there for a while, he yells to the bartender, "Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?" 

The bar immediately falls absolutely quiet. In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says, "Before you tell that joke, sir, you should know five things: 

1 - The bartender is a blonde girl. 
2 - The bouncer is a blonde gal. 
3 - I'm a 6 foot tall, 200 pound blonde woman with a black belt in karate. 
4 - The woman sitting next to me is blonde and is a professional weightlifter. 
5 - The lady to your right is a blonde and is a professional wrestler. 
Now think about it seriously, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that joke?" 

The blind man thinks for a second, shakes his head, and declares, "Nah, not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times."


----------

